# A live feed of a Bald Eagle’s nest is streaming for FREE on CarbonTV.com



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

The nesting pair of bald eagles have laid two eggs. One eaglet just hatched and the second is expected to emerge at any moment! WATCH LIVE to see the action unfold in real time:

http://bit.ly/23Xp36L


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If I wasn't on such a limited data allowance I'd be all over that. I might have even left it up all to keep tabs on them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Really cool!


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

The second one hatched! Check it out in the highlights!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I tried to look at it but it wanted me to register at CMG?


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

It shouldn't have. It should just be a media player.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

havasu, I was hoping to follow up. Can you tell me more?


----------

